# Regents Park laps II!



## Becs (4 Jul 2011)

A while ago a few of us were meeting after work for some quickish laps of Regents Park and I'd really like to start this up again in a bid to get fit! I'll be trying to incorporate a few laps into my commute most nights so post up on here if you want to join me! While the evenings are light I'll be aiming for after about 7.30pm when the traffic is quieter but I can be flexible if people want to head out earlier. Speedwise, the maximum I can manage on my own at the moment is a 18.5mph average over a lap or 2 (2.7miles a lap) but I won't be able to keep that up all evening just yet!


----------



## velovoice (5 Jul 2011)

Hi, I'd be interested in doing this too. What evening(s) do you have in mind? I generally can't do Wednesdays.


----------



## Becs (5 Jul 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Hi, I'd be interested in doing this too. What evening(s) do you have in mind? I generally can't do Wednesdays.




Any day really. I've just started using my road bike for commuting and I work in Camden so I can pretty much do any day that suits. I just can't do any earlier than 6.30.


----------



## Paul.G. (6 Jul 2011)

Hi

I watched your posts last year with interest but never got round to doing anything about it, main reason being I live in Reading but I quite fancy a change of scenery / routes so might just give it a go this year. I have driven through the park once but have no idea about the parking arrangements around or within the park as obviously I will have to come via car - any advice?


Paul


----------



## Becs (6 Jul 2011)

Paul.G. said:


> Hi
> 
> I watched your posts last year with interest but never got round to doing anything about it, main reason being I live in Reading but I quite fancy a change of scenery / routes so might just give it a go this year. I have driven through the park once but have no idea about the parking arrangements around or within the park as obviously I will have to come via car - any advice?
> 
> ...




Blimey! I'm sure there must be much nicer routes near Reading! Parking in Camden in general is a nightmare and these things tend to be quite ad hoc and badly organised! (I work in research so I often end up changing plans at the last minute if experiments go wrong!) Obviously the more the merrier but I'd feel really bad if you trekked all the way in for a few flat loops dodging taxis! 

Were you thinking of Richmond Park? that is a lot more fun but too far away for me to do regularly, although I do head there some evenings if I finish early enough. We could maybe organise a trip there one evening, especially as I know a few CCers that live in that area that might be keen. That would be hilly 7-8 mile loops with car parks, fewer taxis and the odd deer or two. My inability to climb would reduce the average speed somewhat though!


----------



## Hornet (6 Jul 2011)

Hi

interesting idea - i live way out of london so wouldn't be able to evening rides, but work a stone's throw from Regents Park, would you think about lunch time laps? Though i would have to get a bike up to london - perhaps i need to get a second "training bike" ;-)


----------



## Becs (7 Jul 2011)

Hornet said:


> Hi
> 
> interesting idea - i live way out of london so wouldn't be able to evening rides, but work a stone's throw from Regents Park, would you think about lunch time laps? Though i would have to get a bike up to london - perhaps i need to get a second "training bike" ;-)




I could do lunchtimes. I'd just need to know a day or two in advance so I can get in a bit earlier. What days work for you?


----------



## Hornet (7 Jul 2011)

Hi

Any day works for me to be honest (not today though - i'm sat lookign at the rain lashign down) - just depends when i'm travelling with work. My biggest problem is the bike (which sounds stupid) - i'd either have to take it up/back on the day or maybe set up my old MTB with slicks (my first "road bike", ahhh) and leave it at the office.


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2011)

I used to do laps of Regents Park, many years ago. First thing in the morning before going to work (I lived near by and could shower, change and walk to work afterwards). I used to love it and do miss it. However, it was getting increasingly busy and I suspect that I wouldn't enjoy it quite as much these days.

The other circuit I had was through Swiss Cottage to Hampstead (Fitzjohns Ave?) then up to the heath and down and round past the Heath railway station, up Highgate Hill and across towards Archway turning to go down Dartmouth something-or-other..... or variations on that theme. Lord, so long ago now I'm forgetting! 

Still, point of it is that it was a great little workout (some challenging climbs) and fantastic to see London waking up. I was out at first light in midsummer, a simply magical time of day.


----------



## Hornet (11 Jul 2011)

Another spanner in the works that i can't see a simple way round - SWT will not let me take a full sized bike on the train anyway, so i'd have to get an amazingly early or late train (i might start another thread to find out if everyone else is as outraged as i am that it's actually getting quite hard to get to find a train you cna take a bike on). Sorry Becs - i don't think it's going to be practiccal for me to join in..... 

Good luck in getting those training laps going!


----------



## Andrij (12 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> The other circuit I had was through Swiss Cottage to Hampstead (Fitzjohns Ave?) then up to the heath and down and round past the Heath railway station, up Highgate Hill and across towards Archway turning to go down Dartmouth something-or-other..... or variations on that theme. Lord, so long ago now I'm forgetting!


That's a fair bit of my climbing training - don't forget to add in a few ascents of Swains Lane for fun.  You're welcome to join me for a trip down memory lane, but I tend to do this at silly o'clock (usually heading across the top of the Heath by 7am).

As for a bike in London... you can pick up a Boris Bike outside the London Zoo.


----------



## yello (12 Jul 2011)

Swains Lane... that name rings a bell. I'll have to dig out the A-Z and remind myself where it is!


----------



## Becs (12 Jul 2011)

Right I will get this organised at some point soon. It will probably be Tuesdays and Thursdays (Alberto is often out these nights - he's a bit faster than me and may have met a few people on a fnrttc). However for this week I need to concentrate on sleep as I'm feeling under the weather . . . again!


----------



## StuAff (12 Jul 2011)

Becs said:


> Right I will get this organised at some point soon. It will probably be Tuesdays and Thursdays (Alberto is often out these nights - he's a bit faster than me and may have met a few people on a fnrttc). However for this week I need to concentrate on sleep as I'm feeling under the weather . . . again!



Yup, he's got a turn of speed (but you're no slouch on the flat either!).


----------



## Becs (12 Jul 2011)

StuAff said:


> Yup, he's got a turn of speed (but you're no slouch on the flat either!).



Flat being the key word in that sentence!


----------



## StuAff (12 Jul 2011)

Becs said:


> Flat being the key word in that sentence!



I won't argue with that...but I was just about keeping in touch with you on our ride to HPC back in November!


----------



## CharlieB (13 Jul 2011)

Working actually on the route most days of the week, it'd be a sin for me not to join in. I always meant to late last year, but never got my act together. Thursdays are better for me, as I have to head off to Harrow on Tuesday evenings.

Other short term problem is that my road bike is still under repair, oh, and Becs, you're a whole lot quicker than me.


----------



## Fly (13 Jul 2011)

Im intrested in doing this. 
Been going out on my own for awhile be nice to have some company.

Will be out tonight aswell around 7ish maybe little early.

will be on steel blue Ludo.


----------



## Alberto (13 Jul 2011)

As Becs said, we're often out in Regents on Tuesdays and sometimes Thursdays so would be great to have more people tagging along. We tend to start off in the inner by 6:30-7 pm (although getting a little busy now with the open-air theatre) until the traffic calms down in the outer circle.


----------



## Becs (18 Jul 2011)

Right the cold is improving so Alberto and I are aiming to be out tomorrow night, starting at about 7pm from Gloucester gate and heading anti-clockwise for an hour or so. The inner circle is too busy with taxis and people trying to park for the open air theatre so we'll stick to the outer circle. We'll be swinging by Gloucester gate every 10 mins or so (depending on the traffic lights) so we can pick people up on the way round!


----------



## Jem (21 Jul 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to Cyclechat but also just moved to Primrose Hill area. I'd be keen to join you in a few laps round Regent's Park. I'll keep a look out on this post for when you next head out. I assume you ride most Tuesdays and Thursdays?

Jem


----------



## Becs (21 Jul 2011)

Jem said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Cyclechat but also just moved to Primrose Hill area. I'd be keen to join you in a few laps round Regent's Park. I'll keep a look out on this post for when you next head out. I assume you ride most Tuesdays and Thursdays?
> 
> Jem




Excellent, you're just round the corner! We try to ride most Tuesdays and thursdays (Alberto and his mate are slightly more consistant than I am!) but I can do most nights as it's basically on my commute (Camden, up Primrose Hill Road into Belsize). There is also a Sunday London ride most Sundays so if you fancy joining in we could always ride to the start together (usually Hyde Park Corner). I'm not out tonight but should be out next Tuesday unless it's pouring with rain!


----------



## Jem (21 Jul 2011)

Sounds perfect, I've been trying to find a Sunday ride to join as well. I live off Primrose Hill Road so starting together one Sunday would be good. I won't be able to make tonight either but perhaps next Tuesday I can meet up with all of you (if its not raining!) and can also find out when you're next planning a Sunday ride. Thanks!


----------



## Becs (21 Jul 2011)

Jem said:


> Sounds perfect, I've been trying to find a Sunday ride to join as well. I live off Primrose Hill Road so starting together one Sunday would be good. I won't be able to make tonight either but perhaps next Tuesday I can meet up with all of you (if its not raining!) and can also find out when you're next planning a Sunday ride. Thanks!




Check out the "Sunday London Ride" thread in this section. This Sunday there's the choice of an 8.15am start from Bromley and riding a 45 mile loop into Kent lead by a nice chap called Ian or something more London-based with me +/- a few others, hangover dependent!


----------



## Jem (21 Jul 2011)

I think the London based ride is more palletable! Unfortunately can't make this Sunday but will join on Tuesday if it goes ahead


----------



## Becs (25 Jul 2011)

I'll be out tomorrow (barring awful weather and monumental work f*ck ups!). I'll probably start at Gloucester Gate at about 7.30, heading anticlockwise. Anyone coming?


----------



## Fly (26 Jul 2011)

ill be out =)


----------



## Becs (26 Jul 2011)

Fly said:


> ill be out =)



Sorry we missed you initially - I hope you caught up with Alberto and Duncan on the inner circle!


----------



## Fly (27 Jul 2011)

yep found them and done some laps.


----------



## Jem (7 Aug 2011)

Hi Becs, just wondered if you fancied a few laps today? Jem


----------



## Becs (7 Aug 2011)

Jem said:


> Hi Becs, just wondered if you fancied a few laps today? Jem



I'm out in Berkshire today. I'll be heading out in the week though, maybe Richmond park if it's nice - when would be good for you?


----------



## Becs (7 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1449914"]
Can we do Richmond Park whilst it's still light evenings? Weather is fine all week. Meet up after work and cycle there either Chelsea way/Putney or via Clapham/Wandsworth/Putney.
[/quote]

I tend to get the overground after work but def up for richmond either tues or weds this week. Prob is I sometimes don't finish work til 8 - it all depends how my experiments go, which is not always that well at the moment! I should be able to get a 6pm finish (so 7ish at the park) one night this week


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Aug 2011)

Will keep tabs on this, as I will cycle over to the park and meet you guys (I finish too early to come straight from the office).


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Aug 2011)

I went in there for a cheeky lap on the new bike at 6:30 this morning and found there was a 'London Dynamo Prologue' happening! Got buzzed by a few cone-headed TTers, during my lap


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2011)

ANTHONY... WE WANT PICTURES OF THE NEWIE...OK!


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Aug 2011)

Not the best pic in the world but...
Here


----------



## iZaP (7 Aug 2011)

So is anyone doing any Richmond park laps in the evenings?


----------



## Becs (8 Aug 2011)

Tomorrow night? I can't get there much before 7.30pm but I can always miss the first lap or 2


----------



## Alberto (8 Aug 2011)

We'll try and make it to the park by 8ish to do a few laps and see the sunset


----------



## Becs (8 Aug 2011)

is that you and Duncan?


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Aug 2011)

Gates shut at 8pm, or they did last Thursday anyway, so might be 7:45 this week...


----------



## Becs (8 Aug 2011)

can't bikes get in and out once the gates are shut?


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Aug 2011)

There's a gate you can get through at the Roehampton entrance. Not sure what time it gets properly dark though... I will keep an eye out tonight for an indication


----------



## Becs (8 Aug 2011)

I'll bring the Hope Vision just in case - I'm assuming the riots won't reach Richmond!


----------



## Mice (8 Aug 2011)

Without stating the obvious - would it be better (especially for small-brained people like me) to have a separate thread for laps of Richmond Park instead of them featuring in Laps of Regents Park???!!

Also, looking at the news and the spread of the horrendous rioting I dont think there is any guarantee of where it might happen next.

While I am here I should say that sadly I cant do either Richmond or Regents Park(s) tomorrow.

Have fun and look out for the Deer!

M


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> I'll bring the Hope Vision just in case -* I'm assuming the riots won't reach Richmond*!



I wouldn't bet against it - the way things are shaping up. Would think it might be wise to postpone...?


----------



## Becs (8 Aug 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> I wouldn't bet against it - the way things are shaping up. Would think it might be wise to postpone...?



I'll take the road bike to work (bet Camden will be a mess!) and confirm tomorrow when we know how things are panning out!


----------



## Becs (8 Aug 2011)

be they were wearing hoodies too!


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1449932"]
Let's see what the news is tomorrow re: riots. Cycling through Stockwell tonight (I went through at 8 pm) the tension was palpable. Sirens all over. 
[/quote]

I'm going to avoid CS7 tomorrow morning. Prob down through Putney and folllow the river. Will keep an eye on the thread tomorrow and see how it pans out.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Mark Grant (8 Aug 2011)

[media]
]View: http://vimeo.com/7577799[/media]


----------



## Alberto (8 Aug 2011)

Will bring my bike and lights into work tomorrow as well. Not sure D is coming, but Lucy might

Hope riots calm down overnight...


----------



## iZaP (9 Aug 2011)

So is there any definite time which people are meeting up at a specific point for richmond laps?


----------



## Becs (9 Aug 2011)

iZaP said:


> So is there any definite time which people are meeting up at a specific point for richmond laps?



See above comments re waiting to see how the riots pan out


----------



## Becs (9 Aug 2011)

Yeah, I feel the same. I work in Camden so I am not going to work late! Let's postpone until it's settled down, warnings from a mate in the met is that it's set to get worse.


----------



## Alberto (9 Aug 2011)

Sounds like a wise idea, let's wait and see how things go in the next few days


----------



## Jem (9 Aug 2011)

Yes I've been sent home early due to activity in chiswick

Let me know if anyone feels up to some laps if Regrnts Park tomorrow night around 7.30 / 8pm


----------



## Becs (10 Aug 2011)

Jem said:


> Yes I've been sent home early due to activity in chiswick
> 
> Let me know if anyone feels up to some laps if Regrnts Park tomorrow night around 7.30 / 8pm




That could be very doable. I should have all my experiments done by 7pm so I could be at the park for 7.30 (barring any further distubances of course). We could meet at Gloucester gate (by the pedestrian crossing). If I PM you my number then perhaps you could drop me a text to confirm when/if you are coming? (just in case I don't get chance to check this thread before I leave).


----------



## Jem (10 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> That could be very doable. I should have all my experiments done by 7pm so I could be at the park for 7.30 (barring any further distubances of course). We could meet at Gloucester gate (by the pedestrian crossing). If I PM you my number then perhaps you could drop me a text to confirm when/if you are coming? (just in case I don't get chance to check this thread before I leave).



Hi Becs,

7.30pm works for me as I finish work late too. Feel free to make it closer to 8pm. Sure, will meet you by Gloucester Gate pedestrian crossing. Will keep in touch via text for timings etc.

Jem


----------



## Alberto (10 Aug 2011)

cant make it tonight sorry, but free tomorrow after work? quick spin before Bognor anyone?


----------



## Becs (10 Aug 2011)

Alberto said:


> cant make it tonight sorry, but free tomorrow after work? quick spin before Bognor anyone?




I'll be resting my legs tomorrow I'm afraid Alberto


----------



## Becs (10 Aug 2011)

15 miles, just under 15mph av. Nice little after work pootle. Hopefully we'll Jem on some sunday rides soon!


----------



## richo_rider (12 Aug 2011)

Hey there

I am up for some laps of Regents or Richmond Parks in the evenings too.... sounds like fun

did you decide when you want to ride?
Fancy a few laps of Richmond Park tomorrow morning?

Claire 



Becs said:


> A while ago a few of us were meeting after work for some quickish laps of Regents Park and I'd really like to start this up again in a bid to get fit! I'll be trying to incorporate a few laps into my commute most nights so post up on here if you want to join me! While the evenings are light I'll be aiming for after about 7.30pm when the traffic is quieter but I can be flexible if people want to head out earlier. Speedwise, the maximum I can manage on my own at the moment is a 18.5mph average over a lap or 2 (2.7miles a lap) but I won't be able to keep that up all evening just yet!


----------



## Becs (12 Aug 2011)

richo_rider said:


> Hey there
> 
> I am up for some laps of Regents or Richmond Parks in the evenings too.... sounds like fun
> 
> ...




Hi Claire
Alberto and I will be drinking beer on the beach after the London to Bognor night ride by tomorrow morning but sometime next week would be good (maybe tuesday evening?). I think the Sunday London ride should be happening this weekend - we're going to pootle down to watch a bit of the olympic road race trial; check out the thread on here and post if you want to join us so we can keep an eye out for you!
Becca


----------



## Jem (12 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> 15 miles, just under 15mph av. Nice little after work pootle. Hopefully we'll Jem on some sunday rides soon!




Hey! Really enjoy our "pootle" round Regent's Park. I might need my weetabix before I come next time as I think I might have been slowing you down a tad. Am very much up for a Sunday ride if its starts mid morning and we finish in the pub for lunch!


----------



## Jem (12 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> Hi Claire
> Alberto and I will be drinking beer on the beach after the London to Bognor night ride by tomorrow morning but sometime next week would be good (maybe tuesday evening?). I think the Sunday London ride should be happening this weekend - we're going to pootle down to watch a bit of the olympic road race trial; check out the thread on here and post if you want to join us so we can keep an eye out for you!
> Becca




Welcome Claire, I'm very new too. I'm not around this weekend but next week Tuesday works for me, as Becs mentions above.


----------



## Alberto (12 Aug 2011)

I should be around on Tuesday evening, so see you then (Regents or Richmond...I am confused!?!)


----------



## Becs (12 Aug 2011)

Alberto said:


> I should be around on Tuesday evening, so see you then (Regents or Richmond...I am confused!?!)




I fancy Richmond if it's nice, although I got a load of hassle at Camden Road last time I tried to put my bike on at 6pm - we might have to ride there. If the weather's not great/work goes tits up I should still be up for regents,


----------



## Alberto (12 Aug 2011)

We can cycle to Kentish Town West or Goaspel Oak instead? does anyone know what happens with the gates in Richmond after 8 pm (or after it gets dark)?


----------



## Jem (12 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> I fancy Richmond if it's nice, although I got a load of hassle at Camden Road last time I tried to put my bike on at 6pm - we might have to ride there. If the weather's not great/work goes tits up I should still be up for regents,




I guess I meant Regents because of the title of the thread, and its closer to home! but I can do Richmond too, I'll need to take my bike into work so post on Monday which one we are doing. I've never done more than 2 laps though after work as am usually running on empty. I guess as I become more experienced this will change. ok look forward to it!


----------



## Becs (15 Aug 2011)

Richmond Park about 7pm tomorrow then? Richmond gate?


----------



## Alberto (16 Aug 2011)

We're aiming to get on a train by 6:45 pm, so at the park by 7:30 pm (top of Sawyer's Hill) I reckon. We can ride clockwise until we catch up with the rest of you?


----------



## Becs (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1449961"]
Anyone fancy cycling there from central-ish London?
[/quote]


What time? I am sadly at the mercy of the science gods today - experiments go well I finish at 5, badly and I'm here til 8  

and from where? (I'm in Camden)


----------



## Becs (16 Aug 2011)

Alberto said:


> We're aiming to get on a train by 6:45 pm, so at the park by 7:30 pm (top of Sawyer's Hill) I reckon. We can ride clockwise until we catch up with the rest of you?




I may come with you - I'll stop by your office if I'm going any earlier


----------



## Mice (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1449961"]
Anyone fancy cycling there from central-ish London?
[/quote]

This is a possibility indeed! HPC or somewhere a bit less busy at that hour? And what time did you have in mind?

M


----------



## Mice (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1449965"]
HPC good a place as any, I guess. Or Victoria Gardens at Westminster (not sure where you're based) and head along the Chelsea embankment. I'm easy about time - depends what time you want to arrive at the Park. 8 miles from centralish London, rush hour - 35/40 mins without pushing it?
[/quote]

Cool! HPC sounds fine. 6.30 ok - could do earlier if you like but up to you.

M


----------



## Becs (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1449967"]
Let's go for 6, then. I'll PM you my mob.
[/quote]

I'll try to make it for 6. I'll text mice if I can't make it and see u there


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2011)

Um, I will try my best to make this. Will shoot for 7pm by Richmond gate?


----------



## Fly (16 Aug 2011)

Ill be at HPC too.


----------



## Jem (16 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> Richmond Park about 7pm tomorrow then? Richmond gate?




Hey, I can't make Richmond Park tonight as won't get home till 8. If you're out on Thursday for a few laps of Regents Park I will probably catch you all then, Jem


----------



## Becs (16 Aug 2011)

Ok so that wasn't exactly what I planned - thanks to everyone who waited with me while my lift arrived, and thanks to Ant for yelling at me to stop before I headed down the biggest descent with a buckled wheel! I must invest in some new wheels with extra spokes!


----------



## ttcycle (16 Aug 2011)

Oh no Becs what happened? Sounds like wheel issues


----------



## Becs (16 Aug 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Oh no Becs what happened? Sounds like wheel issues



My bike is telling me to go on a diet (or at least to stop putting panniers on it!). 2nd broken spoke in 6 weeks, wheel so out of true that it was rubbing on the chain stay - had do carry it out of the park to the boot of a car :-( thank you so much Mice for carrying my pannier!


----------



## ttcycle (16 Aug 2011)

Whoa hang on, your weight and pannier issues aside, I'd question the reliability of those rims. I'm sorry, it sounded like it trashed a good ride round.


----------



## Mice (16 Aug 2011)

That was fun - not exactly barring mechanicals (©Arallsopp) - but until they took hold it was definitely a great thing to do.

I had my own mechanical problem when on my way to HPC a link in the chain reshaped itself and the pedals would only go backwards! Fly, Becs and User found me just south of Hyde Park and recommended a visit to a nearby bicycle shop. Excellent - the shop technician repaired it and I was soon in Richmond Park. 

Doe, Deer and dears were all enjoying the sunny evening - along with many cyclists and indeed a unicyclist. I did a circuit of the inner part, then the outer one and found User. We headed to Kingston Gate and learned that unfortunately the back wheel on Becs bike had decided to play up. Fly, Sitting Duck (nice wheels) Alberto + 1 (next time I will introduce myself!!) were with Becs waiting for a kind friend to collect her but as the park was shut to cars a rendez-vous a pied was found that Becs and I made our way towards having said goodbye to the others.

My total for the spin was 20 miles which given the mechanicals was not bad at all. Richmond Park is a treat without traffic.

Thanks All




M


----------



## Fly (22 Aug 2011)

tomorrow anyone?


----------



## Becs (22 Aug 2011)

My attempts to surf over the weekend have flared the back ache up somewhat so I'm not about tomorrow. Maybe regents on weds if things have improved.


----------



## Becs (5 Sep 2011)

Regents park tomorrow night if anyone fancies it. Flexible re time but the later the better really . . .


----------



## Alberto (6 Sep 2011)

Cant do today, but up for some laps tomorrow or Thursday if anyone fancies


----------



## Andrij (6 Sep 2011)

I might turn up Thursday evening.


----------



## Becs (6 Sep 2011)

rain stops play this evening. Might make Thursday if my notoriously unreliable friend cancels our drinks!


----------



## Andrij (8 Sep 2011)

*bump*

Anyone heading out to play tonight?


----------



## Becs (12 Sep 2011)

Alberto and I should be out tomorrow at 7pm as long as the weather isn't too filthy. Anyone coming?


----------



## Becs (13 Sep 2011)

Definitely will be out tonight, am on the 2nd chocolate bar of the day and need to be punished!  Currently aiming for 7pm, but I can do 6.30 if anyone wants to start earlier . . . . .


----------



## Alberto (13 Sep 2011)

I should be able to make it there by 6:30 pm also...going anticlock


----------



## Becs (13 Sep 2011)

Alberto said:


> I should be able to make it there by 6:30 pm also...going anticlock




awesome. Luke's in too. Shall we stick to the inner circle until we're all there then hit the outer?


----------



## Alberto (13 Sep 2011)

yeah sure, will head to the inner by 6:30 pm and perhaps we can hang in there until traffic clears out of the outter?!


----------



## Fly (3 Oct 2011)

Ill be out tomorrow 6-15~ inner circle feel free to join me...


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (23 Mar 2012)

Back to top again!! After 6 months. 

I'd be up for some (easy ) laps week after next. Take advantage of the light evenings.


----------



## Mice (23 Mar 2012)

karlos_the_jackal said:


> Back to top again!! After 6 months.
> 
> I'd be up for some (easy ) laps week after next. Take advantage of the light evenings.


 
Excellent! Although Im not sure I can do this week but definitely the one after - by which time you'll all be back to your usual speedster vitesseness and doing five laps to my one. As long as you wave as you whizz by that'll be just perfick! 

M


----------



## Alberto (27 Mar 2012)

I'd be up for some laps, though a little busy at the moment so not sure I will be able to make it in the next few weeks, but will keep an eye on here. Richmond once a week is in my plans too.


----------



## clarion (27 Mar 2012)

How odd. I did three laps of the Inner Circle, and a little over half of the Outer early last Thursday morning after I'd dropped my partner off at Paddington, and on my way to Hampstead Heath & beyond for 50km before work. I thought of you lot when I was riding it.

Not sure I'll make it across for laps with anyone, but I think I might start going home via Richmond Park on Monday evenings.


----------



## Becs (27 Mar 2012)

got a stinking cold. Shall we restart these next Tuesday?


----------



## Alberto (29 Mar 2012)

Not sure I can make it before Easter, but definitely in after that!


----------



## Becs (29 Apr 2012)

i'm hoping to head out on Tuesday and Thursday night this week weather permitting - anyone about?


----------

